# Hours when working oversees?



## rob the mexican medic (May 2, 2012)

Hey anyone here have any info on schedules working oversees? I imagine they expect a lot? I really am not interested in doing it if they require more than 36 hours a week as I would be doing it not for the money but to experience the country and sightsee etc on days off. just wondering if they are typically expecting an 80 hour work week etc. any info appreciated. thanks


----------



## Epi52 (May 2, 2012)

It all depends on where you are working, could be less or it could be more.  If you give more specific info people might be able to help you out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 2, 2012)

They aren't going to be keen on paying for your relocation and visa if you aren't willing to work full time. 

I know some places do 7 days on 7 days off. It varies depending on the location and the call volume. 

I'd bet that most places will require more than 36 hours a week.


----------



## Epi52 (May 2, 2012)

It all depends on the employer.  Post some more specific info maybe someone here can help.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 2, 2012)

Depends on WHERE overseas and with WHO.

For one to not even be in the contracting world (assumption based on your questions) you sound like you are definitely NOT the perfect candidate for this line of work.

Since it is not for the money or tax avoidance, why not just take frequent vacations from your current job and see all those places your way on your time?


----------



## rob the mexican medic (May 5, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> Depends on WHERE overseas and with WHO.
> 
> For one to not even be in the contracting world (assumption based on your questions) you sound like you are definitely NOT the perfect candidate for this line of work.
> 
> Since it is not for the money or tax avoidance, why not just take frequent vacations from your current job and see all those places your way on your time?



true that is probably best. Just not a lot of paid vacation in our industry


----------



## rob the mexican medic (May 5, 2012)

NVRob said:


> They aren't going to be keen on paying for your relocation and visa if you aren't willing to work full time.
> 
> I know some places do 7 days on 7 days off. It varies depending on the location and the call volume.
> 
> I'd bet that most places will require more than 36 hours a week.



thanks for response. 7 off and on is doable. I may pursue that if I find that option.cheers


----------



## Another German (May 10, 2012)

Hello,

in Germany for example it is quite common to have a work time up to 48 Hours/Week in average. 

But it depends to the company, what they are doing with this regulations. This could mean that you have to work one month 240 hours and the next month "only" 160 hours.

To talk a little bit about money (always quite interesting, but often a big taboo)..................look at me. 34 years old, without wife and children, working for my company for now 12 years as a paramedic. Working 48 hours/week bring´s me at the end of the month a salary of approx. 2200 US $ (after reductation of taxes). Sometimes a little bit more (depending what kind of shifts you work - night shift, on holidays). 24 days off/year.

Would be interesting what things are about in the US.


----------

